# 1.5 gallon saltwater tank



## Asully70

:?::?::?:Is this possible? I saw a 1.5 gallon starter kit at target for like 19.99. I was wondering if its possible to do a salt water tank with 1 fish in it? If I did this i was thinking 3 pounds live rock and a HOB filter. Just trying to get some advice. Thanks:?::?::?:


----------



## NatBarry

Yes it is possible but it would be hard to keep the water right and stable.


----------



## predator

I run a 10 gallon... Some what unsuccessfully i might add... but if you did a 1.5 i would recommend atleast getting a 5 gallon (maybe just a 2.5) sump that would hold your heaters and all that stuff... and do an overflow and return pump...

-me


----------



## TheOldSalt

No. It's just not worth it. 
As for fish, absolutely not, unless you're willing to settle for a single tiny little goby you can hardly see.
The rules of saltwater are completely different from freshwater, because there are some very basic physical differences which just can't be ignored.


----------



## TheOldSalt

No. It's just not worth it. 
As for fish, absolutely not, unless you're willing to settle for a single tiny little goby you can hardly see.
The rules of saltwater are completely different from freshwater, because there are some very basic physical differences which just can't be ignored.


----------



## karazy

if you would like to see what people have done with weeny tanks like this go to www.nanoreef.com and check out the pico tank part of there forum.

my opinion is you could keep corals, and maybe like a crab for entertainment, but no fish. this tank is just too small.you could live in a bathroom, but would you want to? and also this tank would need quite constant monitoring of water chemistry, and probably daily small water changes.


----------



## SBDTHUR

Nanoreef is no longer a site..  I'm assuming you were suggesting Nano-Reef.com


----------



## karazy

o yah..
mah bad!


----------



## connor123

dont put a fish in a 1.5 gallon tank its harsh.


----------



## Tallonebball

Connor stop replying to old threads!!


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1

Tallonebball said:


> Connor stop replying to old threads!!


lol, thats funny dude, but yeah, go to new post instead of going down the saltwater column.


----------

